# GERD and IBS alternating. Why?



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

Does anyone else get this? I have both GERD and IBS -D with trapped wind, lower abdominal distension and flatulence.

I've noticed that when the IBS flares up the GERD goes quiet, and when the GERD gets worse, the IBS is okay.

One theory I came up with is maybe digestive speed: for instance when it slows down, the stomach empties slower (causing reflux) And when it speeds up, the stomach empties faster but it causes issues downstream....

I have no idea if that's right or not. Also what would cause the digestive system to speed sometimes and slow down sometimes randomly like that?

I don't know why this alternating thing goes on. I just wish of course that they would both agree to calm down!!
Does anyone have any ideas why this happens?


----------

